# Hampsten Cinghiale by Moots



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

Anyone know anything about these frames? Apparently built by Moots for Hampsten Cycles. I'm looking at one on eBay and am curious how they compare to the Moots line. I haven't seen a recent-model Vamoots come up for sale in quite awhile.


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

I don't know about the Cinghiale, but the Titanio used to be exactly like a Vamoots except for the decals. Now they offer a choice of geometries, either Vamoots or Hampsten's race geometry.

Is the Cinghiale a new Hamsten frame model? I considered getting a Titanio rather than a Vamoots but I liked the Moots decals better.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

Utah CragHopper said:


> I don't know about the Cinghiale, but the Titanio used to be exactly like a Vamoots except for the decals. Now they offer a choice of geometries, either Vamoots or Hampsten's race geometry.
> 
> Is the Cinghiale a new Hamsten frame model? I considered getting a Titanio rather than a Vamoots but I liked the Moots decals better.


Thanks. No, it turns out it was a Titanio. The labels on it say "Cinghiale" - apparently, the company mascot. It was sitting on eBay and I trying to figure out how much it was worth to me. Turns out, it was worth more to someone else. 

I, too, like the Moots decals better, and this one had a fork on it badged Litespeed - kind of an unusual mix. Kind of cosmetically jarring.


----------

